

Roku unveils Streaming Stick, squeezes box into MHL dongle - joetek
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/04/roku-unveils-streaming-stick-squeezes-box-into-mhl-dongle/

======
joetek
I wonder how common MHL compatible TV's are. Anyone know?

